

CNN just got played again because they don't know how Twitter works - jharrier
http://virtualpants.com/post/40779300775/cnn-just-got-played
When will the media learn their lesson? After falling for the Te'o hoax, they include <i>more</i> hoaxes in their reports.
======
jharrier
After getting fooled by the Te'o hoax, they include another hoax in their
report on the first hoax. When will the madness end?

------
jharrier
When will the media learn their lesson?

